# Be Aware of Internet Scams!



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2009)

Recieved this in my email. It drips of Phineas T. Barnum!!!!

Mr.Benson Adjei
Branch Manager
Eco Bank of Ghana
First Light Branch
Accra, Ghana .
Email[email protected])

Esteemed Compliments,

I anticipate that you read this mail quickly and let me know your opinion or willingness on this classified information that I will release to you. Firstly, I am a happily married man with 3 kids and therefore I would not want to jeopardize this opportunity to change my financial status that will give my family a secured future.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the Branch Manager of the Eco Bank Of Ghana, It is my duty to send in a financial report to my Head Office in the capital city Accra-Ghana at the end of each year. On the course of the last two years report (2007), I discovered that my Branch in which I am the Manager made a proceed of $12,850,000.00 (Twelve Million Eight Hundred and Fifty Thousand Dollars) which my Head Office are not aware of nor must they know that I am involved in this transaction.

I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary. As an Officer of the bank I am not directly connected to the fund, this is why I am contacting you for us to work so that you can assist in receiving this money into your Bank Account for us to SHARE, while you will have 35% of the total fund. Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand as the Original Depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head Office can order the transfer to your designated Bank Account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much. As soon as I receive your kind response, I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully.

Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much. As soon as I receive your kind response, I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully.

please reply me on this mail for more details ([email protected])
Best Regards

Mr.Benson Adjei.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone actually fall for this stuff? Maybe some elderly that are not in full use of thier faculties, but anyone else that would take this offer up deserves to be parted with thier cash IMO.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 28, 2009)

A SUSPENSE ACCOUNT? Is that a account with a climatic ending? Good Lord!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sometimes I respond to them using totally bogus information, just so they waste their time.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2009)

These letters have been floating around for years. I get one a week. Usually "a relative of mine" has been killed
in a car accident, with all his family. I am the only heir this "barrister" can locate. He, of course, is willing to share 
fifty five percent with me. It's called a scam !!

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2009)

Classic Nigerian 419 scam. I get a dozen or so a week.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dang, what kind of web-sites do you guys frequent in order to get a dozen of these scams a week? Are you sure your Internet Security is up to snuf?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2009)

My thoughts also Buck. This is only the third one I've gotten in 3 years!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Just remember when you respond to one of these e-mails, even if you are sending them fake information they use that response to confirm they have a live E-mail account and then just send even more and more scams and junk. Best to just delete it without even opening it up and go on your way.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 28, 2009)

Way back in the 80s, when I got my first one of these, it was sent US mail. Back then, they were nowhere near as "sophisticated" as they are now. In other words, they had no or very little ability with English. I remember it because I got a letter from one guy that was 26 lines long and had one comma in it. Talk about your run on sentences, it was a riot. Just kept going and going.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2009)

I have successfully used one of these. Through it allowed me to set up my business empire. I can now sell you cheap trainers fresh from China, Mobiles cheap as you can find anywhere as well as laptop at great value. You should really check out my store it is really the best value on all the internets. Btw this site is awesome!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2009)

Wait a second, are you saying I really won't save $100k on my mortgage or gain 75mm.....err never mind!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a funny site.

Ebola Monkey Man: Nigerian 419 Scam


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's another good site:

Welcome to the 419 Eater


----------

